# 20% Discount At Walgreens!



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2018)

In the U.S.A, I just read in August Money Magazine on the first Tuesday of every month Walgreens offers a 20% discount on all eligible purchases to shoppers 55 and older. Not bad, wish I had known that much sooner.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes, that's true.  I try to shop there then and see what they have.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes, I've gotten some decent savings at Walgreens on senior savings Tuesday.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...vings-day?highlight=Walgreens+senior+discount


----------



## KingsX (Jul 22, 2018)

.

I'm not as familiar with Walgreens. 
However, CVS has mailed me 20% off coupons. 
The problem is... CVS prices are still too high even with 20% off.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .The problem is... CVS prices are still too high even with 20% off.



I'm with you.  I've browsed the aisles at both CVS and Walgreens, and found Nothing that I couldn't get cheaper at places like Walmart or Target.  Even with 20% off, they still charge more than the big box stores.  I don't know about their drug prices, as we don't take any...other than a minor blood pressure script for the wife....$5/month at Walmart.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I'm with you.  I've browsed the aisles at both CVS and Walgreens, and found Nothing that I couldn't get cheaper at places like Walmart or Target.  Even with 20% off, they still charge more than the big box stores.  I don't know about their drug prices, as we don't take any...other than a minor blood pressure script for the wife....$5/month at Walmart.



I agree!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 23, 2018)

Good to know Frmdog44. I'm going to share this in my frugal groups on other sites.


----------

